# Worcester and Ledbury, England UK



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Is it true that in Britain, people from smaller towns ( or villages ) detest having their towns described as "quaint"?


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Where's Worcester?

I want to see my hometown in Pictures.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

madonnagirl said:


> nice cities indeed.


Only one town so far but thank you



Crash_N said:


> Is it true that in Britain, people from smaller towns ( or villages ) detest having their towns described as "quaint"?


I imagine people who live in villages and small towns wouldnt mind it being called quaint, as quaint implies small and quiet but at the same time it means pretty and traditional. Someone from a larger town or city might find it condescending as it implies thier town is small and insignificant more than pretty and traditional.



Ecological said:


> Where's Worcester?
> 
> I want to see my hometown in Pictures.


Patience, its up next


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The ancient city of Worcester is on the east bank of the River Severn. As the city's boundaries were redefined in modern times it has come to encompass the village of St. Johns, which is on the opposite bank. The main axis of the city runs roughly North to South. The Cathedral sits at the southern end of the High Street. Worcester cathedral has been a place of worship since 680AD, the present building dates from 1084AD onwards.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The railway bridge into the city


P2110577 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110581 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110582 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110584 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110585 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110586 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110583 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110587 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110589 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110592 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110593 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Hut_17 (Nov 9, 2011)

I loved Ledbury


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

outstanding pictures as always cardiff :bow: 

i am wondering what kind of camera you use, the quality of pics is just flawless lol, do you use any other photo enhancing software as well? let me know, cheers.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, SO143 i used an Olympus PEN E-PL1

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/olympusepl1/

Great cammera for taking snappy shots but also just as good as a decent SLR cammera whith the ability to adjust everything. The size is good also when being a tourist as its not so bulky and doesnt attract much attention. I have tweaked the pictures slightly in photoshop but nothing more than cropping them and maybe one or two i adjusted the exposure slightly (but hats me being picky rather than any real need to). The camera has come down alot in price recently and there is another better camera on the market now (at the price i origionally paid for this one) but i have never been disapointed with this camera, be it me using it on maual settings or family on auto settings.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110595 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

County courts


P2110597 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110602 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110596 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110605 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110607 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110606 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110610 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110594 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantasic pics Cardiff! I've been to Worcester twice and don't recognise any of those places haha! Looking forward to more.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

UK towns and cities...the best in the world  Thanks for sharing, my friend :cheers:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Is Worcester bigger than Ledbury? It looks more like a city. Both places are beautiful but they look very different from each other. I wish we had buildings like the ones in Ledbury here in the US.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ Yes, Worcester is a small city with a population of 95,000 while Ledbury is just a small rural market town of 10,000.

Great photos btw, I spent a day in Ledbury for work a year or two ago, its a very pleasant little town. Worcester is nice too, been there several times, it's similar in many ways to my home town 50 miles further up the River Severn.


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Worcester for it's size is fantastic I think. It needs a music venue but the new Basketball Arena will allow for concerts and attract bigger music acts. 

Other than that cant think of anything it lacks. 

It suffers football wise due to its proximity to Birmingham and Wolverhampton which is a shame although they have just gained permission for a new football stadium which could help them improve.

But for it's size I think sporting wise it exceeds what a population of it's size should with the cricket, rugby and basketball.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys,



Bristol Mike said:


> Fantasic pics Cardiff! I've been to Worcester twice and don't recognise any of those places haha! Looking forward to more.


It is Worcester i assure you  I imagine you probably spent your time on Friar street, i didnt get a chance to visit it and it's probably the prettiest street in the city.



aarhusforever said:


> UK towns and cities...the best in the world  Thanks for sharing, my friend :cheers:


Just a shame we dont always get the nice weather! Still 49% of the year we do lol



Somnifor said:


> Is Worcester bigger than Ledbury? It looks more like a city. Both places are beautiful but they look very different from each other. I wish we had buildings like the ones in Ledbury here in the US.


As Jonesy 55 has said Worcester is a much larger place, the US has its own unique buildings that we in the UK would like as well so i would worry!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110612 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110614 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110615 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110618 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110621 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110617 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110622 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110625 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110623 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## tehpr0 (Nov 22, 2011)

Some of these small streets remind me of diagon alley in harry potter,I just love it


----------



## MaxouDeNantes (Feb 12, 2012)

Charming little town


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

tehpr0 said:


> Some of these small streets remind me of diagon alley in harry potter,I just love it


Or diagon alley from Harry potter reminds you of these streets 



MaxouDeNantes said:


> Charming little town


Ledbury is a charming little town, Worcester is a charming, bustling cathedral city.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110626 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110628 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110629 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110630 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110637 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110631 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Town hall


P2110638 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110639 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110643 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## GaryinSydney (Aug 4, 2004)

Some of my own pics of Worcester follow (assuming I can add to these?), which is a great town and county.

I grew up here (in a village just outside Worcester) and visit most years as all my family still live here.

*Worcester Cathedral:*

































*King John's tomb in Worcester Cathedral*


















*The Edgar Tower* (Now a library for the King's school)









*Friar Street - With the most preserved Tudor buildings in town:*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks GaryinSydney, i didnt have any pictures of Friars street.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

First view of the cathedral


P2110646 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110647 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110650 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110651 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110654 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Old city gate


P2110656 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110657 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110660 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110663 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110665 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110666 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110667 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

More great shots mate! Of course I don't doubt for a minute that they are Worcester haha. Admittedly, the last time I was there was 2004 but the Guildhall is very memorable as is the walkway along the river where all the flood level plaques are.


----------



## GaryinSydney (Aug 4, 2004)

Some more of my own pics of Worcester

*Queen Elizabeth House, Trinity St, Worcester*









*Friar Street, Worcester:*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> More great shots mate! Of course I don't doubt for a minute that they are Worcester haha. Admittedly, the last time I was there was 2004 but the Guildhall is very memorable as is the walkway along the river where all the flood level plaques are.


Lol i was kidding! Even though its been winter every time ive been to Worcester, ive loved the riverside walk as well.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cathedral green


P2110668 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Cathedral


P2110676 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110673 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110680 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110681 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Ruins of Guestin hall


P2110683 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Inside the cathedral


P2110686 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110687 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110690 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110692 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110694 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110699 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Worcester is seriously impressive!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

It definately is


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110700 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110701 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110696 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110703 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110706 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110708 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110711 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

Regimental battle flags


P2110712 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110714 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

I have never been to Worcester so I appreciate your thread. I love the bustling high street--long may it continue.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks streetlegal


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110722 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110720 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110724 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110726 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

PortoNuts said:


> Worcester is seriously impressive!


I think it's finally starting to get the recognition it deserves. 

Cardiff's pictures show enough of it to get an idea. It still needs to improve in certain areas but it's coming along (mainly the riverside)

The surrounding areas are fantastic too. 

The university is where they are seeing the most re-development. I'm not sure if Cardiff got around this area to take pictures. 

It is the fastest growing university in the UK for the 7th consecutive year and they are almost finished on the Hive which is the new public/university library.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

I did take a pic of the building above, nice to know what it was, though not sure i like the gold cladding. I suppose its bold and colourful.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110741 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110743 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110744 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110746 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110748 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110753 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110757 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110767 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110779 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110782 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110791 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110794 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110795 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

P2110799 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110803 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110809 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

There is a swan sactuary on the river


P2110810 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110813 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

The only bridge into the city


P2110814 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## GaryinSydney (Aug 4, 2004)

The tall spired church in the background of the 5th pic posted by Cardiff below is known as the *Glover's Needle.* Worcester used to be a centre for glove making in the 19th century.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Interesting to know ^^


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Last set of pics


P2110819 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110823 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P2110825 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------

